# Which band do you really love right now?



## RenaSunflash (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been listening to Kill Hannah's new album Wake Up The Sleepers on constant repeat since it came out last week. It's really good!  If you've never heard of them before, they're a rock group from Chicago that has mainly synth-pop music - you can hear some of their songs on their Purevolume page (Kill Hannah on PureVolume.com).  I absolutely love listening to them right now.

So what are _you_ listening to lately?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2009)

Kings of Leon.


----------



## xkatietron (Oct 5, 2009)

Circa Survive, Tool, Fleet Foxes, The Flaming Lips


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 5, 2009)

my boyfriend and i listen to the lonely island cd all the time in the car - it's the funniest cd ever! if you like "jizz in my pants", "i'm on a boat" or "dick in a box" you will love the whole cd!

i am loving kings of leon, lights, robyn and of course my favorite lady gaga!


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 5, 2009)

not a band, but I am currently loving Pixie Lott & the songs from Glee


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 5, 2009)

im glad you posted this, i hadno idea kill hannah has a new album!! I like pretty much anything but lately ive been listening to alot of kings of leon.


----------

